# Weltwirtschaftskrise weg heraus oder Sackgasse.



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Hey Comunity,
was glaubt ihr, kommen wir bald raus aus dieser Kriese oder glaubt ihr das hält noch lange an?
Und was seht ihr für pos / neg Entwicklungen?
Was müsste man ändern um heraus zu kommen?


----------



## Ska1i (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Wirtschaftskrise? Merk ich nichts von ^^ Spaß beiseite: Für mich ist das eine riesen verarsche, damit die Chefs dieser Welt dem Staat das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen können und den Mitarbeitern weniger zahlen.
Quelle Chef: hat 15 Mio bekommen, als er gegangen ist und sein Kommentar als Quelle Insolvenz angemeldet hat: "Quelle hätte man retten können!" Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich Pickel, Wutpickel!
Die Banken zocken wieder fröhlich an den Börsen dieser Welt und leihen Firmen kein Geld, weil es für sie nicht "lukrativ" genug ist... Solche Leute sollte man wie bei der Französischen Revolution, naja, bin ja eigentlich ein friedlicher Mensch 

Die nächste Krise ist schon im Anmarsch: Kreditkartenschulden: 100 Millarden  Die Banken bekommen die Kohlen nicht von den "Gläubigern" und können nichts pfänden  Und die deutschen Banken schweigen sich darüber aus, wieviele sich von den "Kreditkartenschuldenwertpapieren" gekauft haben ^^ Jaja, bald muss Angie den Banken auch ihre Hose geben 

Ich könnte den ganzen Tag so weiter machen und beispiele nennen, für die Leute laut Bibel in die Hölle kommen


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Hm ist was Wahres drann.
Aber die "hohe" Arbeitslosigkeit und die Nichterholung wird auch der WK in die Schuhe geschoben.
Ich merke das auch nur durch die hohe Arbeitslosigkeit aber so die Strassen sind voll mit neuer Autos, Brummis fahren ohne Ende auf der Autobahn, und zu guter Letzt alle kaufen munter weiter Elektroartikel, Klamotten, Häuser etc.
Weiss nur nicht was ich daraus schliessen soll??


----------



## Ska1i (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Kriese heisst ja nicht stillstand 
es gibt immer noch Leute, die Geld haben und es ausgeben.
Aber wenn die "Verbraucher" panisch werden, werden erstmal die große Anschafungen vermieden (Autos) und zack hat man einen Dominoeffekt, weil eine riesen Indsustrie an diesem Tropf hängt... Das hat unsere Regierung mit 5Mrd. abgefedert (Abwrackpremie)... 
Das dumme ist nur, dass die Leute, die sich nächstes Jahr eins gekauft hätten, werden das nicht mehr tun... und schon werden die Auftragsbücher der Autohersteller wieder kleiner. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Markt irgendwann gesättigt ist, sprich es werden nur neue Autos gebraucht, wenn alte kaputt gehen. Das ist bei Managern schlimm. Die wollen jedes Jahr wachsen, am besten 20%, mindestens... Damit es am Ende des Jahres den dicken Bonus gibt, weil der Aktienkurs gestiegen ist... 
Wenn z.B. die Wirtschaft um 5% schrumpft, hast du von allen Leuten, die Arbeit haben, 5% an Entlassungen... Bei 20 Mio sind das mal eben 1 Million Arbeitslose mehr! Das sind eine Million Leute, die keine Steurn zahlen und Arbeitslosengeld beziehen werden. Das ist für den Staat ganz blöd ^^ Und für den Handel auch, weil diese erstmal kein Geld ausgeben werden...

Wird sich wohl erst nächstes Jahr zeigen, wie es der Welt geht. Da muss die Regierung die Banken mal an die kurze Leine nehmen, was denen überhaupt nicht passt


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Und diese ganzen Massenentlassungen gibt mir auch zu denken.
Echt ohne Witz.
Wenn die Verbraucher keine Jobs haben ist der Konsum doch auch gedrosselt oder?


----------



## Ska1i (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Klar, ohne Moos nichts los!


----------



## DOTL (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



Ska1i schrieb:


> Quelle Chef: hat 15 Mio bekommen, als er gegangen ist und sein Kommentar als Quelle Insolvenz angemeldet hat: "Quelle hätte man retten können!" Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich Pickel, Wutpickel!


 
War erstes nicht der ehemalige Arcandor-Chef Eick, während zweiteres - also jenes Zitat - von Middlehof stammte? 

Nun ja, verglichen mit den USA sind solche Summen verhältnismäßig noch relativ gering, wenn man z.B. jene Abfindung von Lewis (Ex-Chef der Bank of America), der 125 Mio. USD Abfindung erhielt. 
Allerdings kann man das nicht ganz in den gleichen Topf werfen, da u.a. die Haftungsregelungen in D und in den USA unterschiedlich geregelt sind.
Nun, über den Sinn oder Unsinn solcher Abfindungen kann man lange diskutieren...

Jede Krise zeichnet sich zuerst auf den reinen Finanzmarkt ab, der Arbeitsmarkt als solches bekommt eine Krise erst etwas verspätet zu spüren. Eben dann, wenn die Umsätze und Gewinne der Unternehmen eingebrochen sind und jene Unternehmen anfangen müssen zu sparen. Dabei entwickelt sich auch ein gewisser "Teufelskreislauf". Fangen die großen Unternehmen an zu sparen, dann gehen auch die externen Aufträge an andere Firmen zurück. Das spüren dann auch die kleineren Mittelständler.
Vorhin wurde das Beispiel Quelle genannt; Durch die Quelle Insolvenz ist ja nicht nur alleine Quelle betroffen, sondern noch rund 600 weitere Unternehmen. Manche können das wohl abfedern, aber wohl nicht alle...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Die Weltwirtschaftskrise ist noch nicht überstanden. 
Und es wird bald eine neue Weltwirtschaftskrise geben.(Amerika hat  * Milliarden neues Geld gedruckt.)*
*Und das wird böse enden.*


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Also im Prinzip Geld gedruckt wo keine Werte hinter sind.
Somit ist das doch der erste Schritt zur Inflation des Dollars?
@Dot
Also ich kenne Unser Unternehmen, wenn dann z.B der Umsatz vom Vormonat nicht erreicht wird oder des Monats vom Vorjahr redet sofort das Unternehmen von miesen.
Stimmt aber eig nicht die decken all ihre Kosten machen aber einen Reingewinn von -0,5% als das des Vorjahres.(Zahlenbeispiel).
Zack heist es Wirtschaftskriese müssen Stellen abbauen.
Fazit die kompensieren dadurch den Rückgang desReingewinns und wir sind u.a die das ausbaden durfen.
Transparent zu den Ölpreisen, Krieg hat in XY angefangen Sprit wird teurer.
Krieg hat aufgehört Sprit wird teurer. (Müssen das Land wieder aufbauen)
Sprit wird biliger ups erhöhen wir die Steuern...OT ich weis.
btt.
Wo und wie kann oder soll das enden mit der wwk?
Z.B das Arbeitsamt hat wohl defizite aber ich habe gestern in der Sendung im öffentlich rechtlichen wiederr einen gehört der Sagt das Arbeitsamt macht genug + und hortet und gibt es für ander Sachen aus.
Im Internet steht wieder Arbeitsagentur macht defizit da durch wk hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, Kurzarbeit etc?
Wat den nu?
http://www.rp-online.de/wirtschaft/...weniger-Minus-als-befuerchtet_aid_774448.html
Jetzt heist es die mache doch weniger defizit als angenommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Ob man das Geld nun druckt, oder es verschenkt und deswegen anschließend jährlich weiteres Geld verschenkt (aka "Staat nimmt Kredite für andere auf -die er nie zurückzahlt- und zahlt Zinsen dafür") sollte unterm Strich keinen Unterschied machen. Es ist mehr Geld im Umlauf, als es Werte gibt, es wird (wesentlich) mehr an Wert-äquivalenten gehandelt, als Werte da sind und das "mehr" wird immer noch "mehr" (aka Wachstum), die Beträge, die von der Allgemeinheit in Richtung der Banken fließen (aka "Wirtschaftsrettung") auch.

Der Prozess läuft seit Jahrzehnten so, seit letztem Jahr läuft einmal ne kleine Erschütterung durch - aber die Mehrheit betrieb, betreibt und wird buisness as usual betreiben. In sofern die Frage: Welche "Krise"?
Die einzige, die ich sehen würde, ist ein politisch-moralische (der Staat unterstützt die einen beim Fehler machen auf Kosten anderer), aber in dieser Sackgasse parken wir seit langem und wäre mir neu, dass irgendjemand ernsthafte Anstrengungen unternimmt, da rauszukommen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

hmm, werte, die nicht materiell hinterlegt sind, wären zum bsp dienstleistungen. aber wie will man diesen sektor auch irgendwie in einem materiellen begriff beschreiben, das man ne vergleichsbasis hätte, ob der wert des geldes im umlauf dem wert an gold oder was es da gibt plus den dienstleistungen entspricht. also allein schon die dienstleistungen als eigentlich doch garnicht überschaubarer bereich ist doch ganz schön inflationsgefährdent oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Die USA haben schon immer Geld gedruckt und damit den Import finanziert.
Wenn es jetzt noch mehr wird, ist das nicht so ein großes Problem.

Den Todesstoß würde man ihnen versetzen, wenn man den Ölhandel auf Euro umstellt, oder die Chinesen sich von ihren Dollardevisen trennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Hängt von der Art der Dienstleistung ab, oder? 
Für sich genommen haben sie gar keinen ökonomischen Wert - maximal machen sie jemandem das Leben schöner, was aber keinen Profit verspricht, sondern ein Verbrauch (von Arbeitskraft in dem Fall) ist. Aber wenn sie die Effizienz von Arbeitsprozessen steigern (was zum Teil gar nicht mal schlecht gelingt), sorgt das tatsächlich für Wertsteigerungen.
Schlecht sieht es natürlich aus, wenn ein Finanzberater dafür bezahlt wird, dass er das Hin- und Herverschieben von virtuellen Werten durch extra bezahlte Verschieber anhand von Gutachten extra dafür bezahlter Gutachter beurteilt. Das ist jede Menge Dienstleistung, die unterm Strich quasi gar nichts bringen kann*, aber große Mengen an Arbeitskräften nebst zugehöriger Infrastruktur (Gebäude, Kommunikationseinrichtungen, Energie...) vergschlingt.

*: Prinzipiell könnten Börsen und Aktienhandel natürlich eine alternative Form zu konventionellen Banken/Kreditsystemen im Bereich der Finanzierung realer Projekte sein, d.h. eine ggf. besserer Ersatz für andere Dienstleistungen. Auch im Bereich globaler Preisfindung gibt es da Möglichkeiten.
De facto beträgt das Handelsvolumens aber ein vielfaches dessen, was überhaupt real existiert und vielleicht einen Preis benötigen könnte, Schätzungen im letzten Jahr sprachen von 90-95% reinem Spekulationshandel. D.h. Leute, die Dienstleister nutzen, um sich Schwankungen in einem Dienstleistungssystem zu nutze machen, um anderen Leuten, die versuchen, Dienstleister und dieses Dienstleistungssystem in profitabler Weise zu nutzen, das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Vi77u (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Die Situation, die zur Zeit herrscht ist doch eigentlich der beste Beweis dafür, dass unser Wirtschaftssystem ein regelrechter Murks ist. Es sind erhebliche Lücken da. Allein die Existenz des Prinzips, dass man Geld vernichten kann ohne dabei die dahinterstehenden Güter zu berühren ist doch echt seltsam (sog. Spekulationen). Es ist keine Sackgasse aber auch keine Möglichkeit zur Besserung, es ist einfach eine Konsequenz.


----------



## Woohoo (14. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



> Den Todesstoß würde man ihnen versetzen, wenn man den Ölhandel auf Euro umstellt, oder die Chinesen sich von ihren Dollardevisen trennen.


Fragt sich nur wer die noch haben will wenn der Dollar weiter an Wert verliert. 



> Allein die Existenz des Prinzips, dass man Geld vernichten kann ohne dabei die dahinterstehenden Güter zu berühren ist doch echt s


Viel Geld wurde ja "vernichtet" durch Wertberichtigungen. Ein Haus das mit z.B. 1 Millionen $ in den Büchern stand ist in Wirklichkeit nur (noch) 200.000$ wert. (Ok passt auch zum Teil unter Spekulationen )

Hm ein Weg raus, Werte und Schulden werden "zerstört" (Staatsbankrott, Inflation) und dann geht es wieder los bis zum nächsten Crash.



"Die Märkte können länger irrational bleiben, als du solvent".
John Maynard Keynes


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wer die noch haben will wenn der Dollar weiter an Wert verliert.


Fernwärmekraftwerke.

Der Markt reguliert sich halt selbst, wenn man ihn lässt und wenn sowas passiert, gucken alle blöd aus der Wäsche und quasseln irgendwas von neuen Regeln, von denen sowieso keine umgesetzt werden.


----------



## theLamer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

@ Threadersteller: Krise, nicht Kriese


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Dezember 2009)

*Weltkrise*

Ich mach mal hier bissl weiter ... 

Ich habe beim "Stöbern" für einen anderen Thread ein interessantes Dokument von Karl H. Pitz (Macroanalyst.de) *aus dem Jahre 2005(!)* gefunden, in dem die Entwicklung der Kapitalmärkte betrachtet wird.

http://www.macroanalyst.de/pdf-pap1-invbank/pap1-invbank.pdf

Den besten AHA!-Effekt hatte ich gleich auf Seite 6 in der Kurzzusammenfassung zur Entwicklung der Kapitalmärkte:

Dort ist in "Folge 3: Ein neuer Inflationstyp - ...", Absatz 5 *glasklar die Entwicklung aufgeführt, wie sie ab dem Jahr 2008 auch endlich für den "Otto-Normalverbraucher" zu erkennen war.*

Der Autor ist nun aber mal kein Unbekannter und insofern frage ich mich, ob die Investmentbanker, wie den Bürgern so schön vorgebetet wurde, tatsächlich völlig ahnungs- bzw. planlos in diese globale Weltkrise (es betrifft ja nicht nur die Wirtschaft, sondern auch den Finanz- und Rohstoffsektor sowie die politische Entwicklung durch Systemerhaltungskriege) hineingeschlittert sind?!

Auf Seite 84 ff. befinden sich ein schönes Schaubild zur Entwicklung, wie die Finanzwelt nun mittlerweile Einfluss auf politische und gesellschaftliche Strukturen übernimmt und somit eine entscheidende Rolle bei der Richtungsgabe der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung der ganzen Menschheit ausübt.

*gruselig*


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Ich bin mir sicher da kommen wir raus.Die von 1930 haben wir ja auch geschafft.Ausserdem ist die Wirtschaftskreise mMn von den Medien,den Politikern,Bankenchefs,lobbyisten,Bürokraten,der Cdu etc. und dem Volk hochgepuscht wurden.


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

Weltweite Einführung der Freiwirtschaftslehre, das würde alle Probleme schnell lösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Der Autor ist nun aber mal kein Unbekannter und insofern frage ich mich, ob die Investmentbanker, wie den Bürgern so schön vorgebetet wurde, tatsächlich völlig ahnungs- bzw. planlos in diese globale Weltkrise (es betrifft ja nicht nur die Wirtschaft, sondern auch den Finanz- und Rohstoffsektor sowie die politische Entwicklung durch Systemerhaltungskriege) hineingeschlittert sind?!



Ich hab nur die Kurzfassung durchgelesen, aber was da drin steht, ist ganz sicher nichts neues, sondern wird seit Jahr(zehnt)en von Globalisierungs- und Kapitalismusgegnern rauf und runter gebetet. Der Rest scheint sich auch eher mit grundlegenden Strukturen zu beschäftigen - und afaik war kein Investmentbanker von der Grunddynamik der Krise überrascht (im Gegenteil: Die haben bereits lange vor ernsthaften Problemen genug Gründe vorhergesehen, um nach staatlicher Stütze zu schreien). Überraschend war nur der Anlass bzw. das vollkommene Versagen der hochgelobten Ratingsysteme in diesem Ausmaß.
Alles, was danach kam, war -bis auf das staatliche Eingreifen- ein stinknormaler Prozess, wie man ihn im Kapitalismus halt erwarten/ertragen muss.





thrian schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher da kommen wir raus.Die von 1930 haben wir ja auch geschafft.



Da ist de facto fast die gesamte Gesellschaft in Konkurs gegangen und man hat alles von neuem aufgebaut. (zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil aber auch aus staatlichen Reserven bzw. auf Kosten staatlicher Opfer im Vorfeld des 2.WK)


----------



## herethic (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ist de facto fast die gesamte Gesellschaft in Konkurs gegangen und man hat alles von neuem aufgebaut. (zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil aber auch aus staatlichen Reserven bzw. auf Kosten staatlicher Opfer im Vorfeld des 2.WK)


Aber wir haben es geschafft


----------



## rabit (13. August 2010)

Zurück zum Thema.
Aufschwung in Deutschland wie seit 20 Jahren nichtmehr.
Ich kann mich erinnern zu der Zeit waren echt wenig Perspektiven sichtbar.
Immoment gibt es wieder genug Aufträge cool...


----------



## Lartens (19. August 2010)

die Nachrichten aus der Wirtschaft und em Arbeitsmarkt sind wirklich vielversprechend und geben Mut für einen vorischtigen Optimismus.

Ich betreue einige Kunden aus dem gehobenen Mittelstand  verarbeitenden/produzierenden Gewerbe, Handel und Zeitarbeit.

Es werden massig Leute fest angestellt und zum Großenteil wird der Personalstamm, sträker ausgebaut, als vor der Krise abgebaut. Witzig ist das bei 2 Kunden von mir Zeitarbeit und Autozulieferindustrie, sowohl Stammpersonal aufgestockt und aus dem Zeitarbeitsunternehmen noch zusätzliches Personal beigestellt wird. Der Motor läuft so schnell, das Personalabteilunegn mit dme einstellen nicht hinterherkommen udn auf externe Kräfte oder Zeitarbeit zurückgreifen müssen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (19. August 2010)

Das hat nat. auch den Vorteil, dass Zeitarbeiter schnell wieder entlassen werden können, falls sich der Aufschwung als Strohfeuer herausstellt


----------



## Wincenty (20. August 2010)

Für mich wird dieser "Azfschwung" nicht länger 5 Jahre halten und die Wirtschaft in spätestens 20-30 Jahre den TOTALEN Zusammenbruch erleben. Solange das Prinzip Kapitalismus der Legalisierung des Stehelens in gigantischem Ausmaß besteht solange ist die Wirtschaft zum totalem Kollaps verdammt.


----------



## steffen0278 (20. August 2010)

Für micht gab und gibt es keine Wirtschaftskrise. Es war viel mehr eine Bankenkrise. 
Ein Freund von mir arbeitet bei MediaMarkt. der Hat gesagt, die haben 2008 und 2009 ihren höchsten Umsatz gemacht. Was man ja auch in den MediaMärkten sehen kann. 

Ich arbeite auf dem Bau. Da kann man rund um die Uhr arbeiten, so viel wird gebaut. Dazu noch Wochenende nebenbei. Das Problem ist nur, das die kleinen 2-10 Mann Betriebe kein Geld von der Bank bekommen (beantrage als Selbständiger (ich war das 4 Jahre) mal 100€ Dispo). Somit haben nur Firme ab 50+ Angestellte eine Chance. Darum gehen die Kleinen kaputt.

Ich bin für Abschaffung der Banken. Geld jeden Freitag bar auf die Hand. Warum soll ich für mein eigenes Geld Kontoführungsgebühren zahlen???? Kartensperrung 20€ aufgrund höherem Kontoführungskosten, häääääää 
Von dem Konto geht nix ab???

Alles Verbrecher.  
Der Staat wird einen Teufel tun den Sprit für die Bürger billiger zu machen. Je höher die Ölkonzerne pro Liter verlangen, desto mehr verdient doch der Staat dran.


----------



## Quicksylver (20. August 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Für mich wird dieser "Azfschwung" nicht länger 5 Jahre halten und die Wirtschaft in spätestens 20-30 Jahre den TOTALEN Zusammenbruch erleben. Solange das Prinzip Kapitalismus der Legalisierung des Stehelens in gigantischem Ausmaß besteht solange ist die Wirtschaft zum totalem Kollaps verdammt.


 
Es tut weh soetwas zu lesen. 

Ich bin echt überrascht, so ein Wachstum zurzeit zu sehen. 
Wär ich Politiker, ich wüsste nicht was ich machen sollte 
Wäre ja schön wenn das Wachstum sich tatsächlich einmal auslaufen könnte




			
				steffen0278 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ich für mein eigenes Geld Kontoführungsgebühren zahlen????  Kartensperrung 20€ aufgrund höherem Kontoführungskosten, häääääää
> Von dem Konto geht nix ab???


Dann geh doch zu einer Bank ohne Kontoführungsgebühren


----------



## steffen0278 (21. August 2010)

Dafür verdiene ich zu wenig.


----------



## Quicksylver (21. August 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Dafür verdiene ich zu wenig.



Comdirect oder Norisbank bieten beispielsweise ein Girokonto mit Online Banking und Karte ohne Kontoführungsgebühren und Mindestgeldeingang


----------



## steffen0278 (22. August 2010)

Trotzdem bin ich gegen Banken. Das Geld direkt auf die Hand. Ich will nicht mehr und nicht weniger haben, als ich verdiehne. Wenn einer an mein Lohn will, fürs Nixtun, ticke ich aus.


----------



## DarthLAX (9. März 2011)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*

hallo 

so ich merke mal an: ich habe mir nur 2 posts auf der ersten seite durchgelesen (rest evtl. später), aber:

mein weg aus der krise währe:

kapital und besitz neu verteilen (aber nicht wie im kommunismus, aber zu versuchen die arm reich schere zu schießen d.h. ab einem gewissen vermögen z.B. 20 millionen EURO wird alles was mehr als eben 20 millionen ist genommen und unter den nicht so begüterten zu gleichen anteilen verteilt (damit währen die "reichen" immer noch reich genug die "armen" aber hätten auch gut kapital)....nennt mich einen kommunisten aber so wie es jetzt ist geht es nicht weiter d.h. alles auf "null" zu stellen währe schon toll (wie nach dem 2ten WK - wobei auch nicht ganz, da die reichen von vorher auch später wieder reich waren (z.B. die Krupps))

nennt mich net naiv ok, ich weiß das auch das probleme machen würde, aber so wie es jetzt ist geht es nimmer weiter IMHO (ich meine die einen blasen sich das geld in den hintern und haben privat-jets, autos die sich kaum wer leisten kann (aston martin, maserati etc.), ne villa (oder sogar VIELE DAVON!) und geld wie heu und die anderen schuften ihr leben lang (bis zur - mikrigen - rente) und sterben dann zum teil noch in armut....unhaltbar ist das VIVE LA REVOLUTION! (und zu der wird es spätestens in 50-100 jahren kommen, wenn es so weiter geht aka diese revolution wird wahrsch. auf einen krieg (den ich wie viele andere erwarte) um die ressourcen (öl, wasser, erze, gas, kernbrennstoff) folgen, der wahrscheinlich für deutschland verloren wird (unsere "armee" ist eh der witz was ausrüstung angeht und jetzt durch den wegfall der wehrpflich fehlen auch noch die soldaten!) und ich frage mich halt wie man dem einhalt gebieten könnte und im moment sehen ich eigentlich nur den großen schalter "alles auf null" - alles andere wird nicht mehr viel helfen IMHO

mfg LAX
ps: so nachher mal den rest des themas lesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

*AW: Weltwirtschaftskriese weg heraus oder Sackgasse.*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> kapital und besitz neu verteilen (aber nicht wie im kommunismus, aber zu versuchen die arm reich schere zu schießen d.h. ab einem gewissen vermögen z.B. 20 millionen EURO wird alles was mehr als eben 20 millionen ist genommen und unter den nicht so begüterten zu gleichen anteilen verteilt (damit währen die "reichen" immer noch reich genug die "armen" aber hätten auch gut kapital)....nennt mich einen kommunisten aber so wie es jetzt ist geht es nicht weiter d.h. alles auf "null" zu stellen währe schon toll



Das ist in der Tat sehr nah am Kommuismus, beinhaltet definitiv die gleichen Nachteile, die mit sozialistischen Umverteilungsprogrammen einhergehen.



> (wie nach dem 2ten WK - wobei auch nicht ganz, da die reichen von vorher auch später wieder reich waren (z.B. die Krupps))



Nicht im geringsten so, da ist nicht nur Krupp ein Gegenbeispiel. Ein Krieg sorgt nicht unbedingt für die Nivellierung von Besitzverhältnissen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. März 2011)

> vermögen z.B. 20 millionen EURO wird alles was mehr als eben 20  millionen ist genommen und unter den nicht so begüterten zu gleichen  anteilen verteilt (damit währen die "reichen" immer noch reich genug die  "armen" aber hätten auch gut kapital)....


Hm dann werden wohl noch mehr Menschen mit einem großen Vermögen sich in ein anderes Land begeben, welches dann von der  harten Politik profitieren würde.




PS: Wäre wird ohne h geschrieben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit 90% Vermögenssteuer?
Die reichen sind dann immer noch reich und die armen bekommen mehr.


----------



## Woohoo (9. März 2011)

Also die wirklich superreichen Personen haben ihr Geld eh nicht mehr in Deutschland. Ich denke nicht, dass man mit dieser Steuer so viel in die Kassen reinbekommt. Wenn man dann ans betriebliche Vermögen will muss das erstmal richtig bewertet werden und sorgt zugleich für einen Wettbewerbsnachteil.
Wenn man mal die unglaubliche Steuerverschwendungen in den Griff bekommen würde, wäre sicherlich auch ein Vermögen drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Du musst sie eben dort treffen, wo sie sich nicht wehren können, Luxussteuer FTW:


----------



## taks (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst sie eben dort treffen, wo sie sich nicht wehren können, Luxussteuer FTW:


 
Luxussteuer ist auch wieder so ein ...naja... 
Wieso die Reichen nicht dazu ermutigen ihr Geld zu investieren. Hätten Alle was davon...

Und Wie schon gesagt, wenn das Umfeld nicht mehr passt, sind die Reichen ziemlich schnell Weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Luxussteuer ist auch wieder so ein ...naja...
> Wieso die Reichen nicht dazu ermutigen ihr Geld zu investieren. Hätten Alle was davon...


 
Tun sie doch, oder wo denkst du haben die Hedge Fonds ihr Geld mehr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Luxussteuer ist auch wieder so ein ...naja...
> Wieso die Reichen nicht dazu ermutigen ihr Geld zu investieren. Hätten Alle was davon...



Wenn sie ihr Geld in Konsumgüter investieren, ist das n Strohfeuer, keine Investition -> Steuer auf Luxusgüter ist durchaus sinnvoll. Dann wird das Geld ggf. wirklich investiert oder gar direkt gesellschaftlichen Zwecken zugeführt und nicht in den 20ten Sportwagen gesteckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Und wenn sie sich den 20. Sportwagen oder die 3. Yacht kaufen, dann sollen sie eben 100% Aufschlag auf den Kaufpreis zahlen.
Jeder, der mehr als 2 Autos besitzt, sollte darauf entsprechende Steuern zahlen.
Auch alle Dinge, die eigentlich überflüssig sind, sollten entsprechend besteuert werden.


----------



## Woohoo (9. März 2011)

Das werden aber dann harte Zeiten für die Luxusgüterindustrie. 
Wie sollte das Geld denn am besten investiert werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2011)

An Stellen, an denen es Folgekosten vermeidet.
Also z.B. recycling statt Rohstoffimport, EE statt Steinkohle, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel statt Sportwagen, sehr viel Ansatzpunkte gibt es allgemein beim Einsparen z.B. von Energie. Vorteil all dieser Dinge nebenbei: Entweder sind sie mit stationären Bauarbeiten verbunden oder/und stützen sich auf Industriebereiche, in denen Deutschland (noch...) führend ist. Das heißt das Geld würde nicht nur einem sinnvolleren Zweck zugeführt werden, sondern anschließend auch in Deutschland rezirkuliert - was bei Ausgaben für Ferraris genausowenig der Fall ist, wie beim Privatflug von Monaco auf die Bahamas.


----------



## Woohoo (9. März 2011)

Entweder benutzt man dann die Luxusgütersteuereinnahmen und investiert die dann in solche Dinge (wobei das bestimmt wieder für andere Haushaltslöcher benutzt wird), erzwingen wird man das wohl sonst nicht. Außer wenn die Investitionen in diese Dinge mehr Geld abwirft.
Ist recht schwer die Waage zu halten zwischen zuviel Regelwut und Freiheiten. Und die Luxusgütersteuer wird ja nicht so leicht durchzusetzen sein, wenn man die nicht überall einführt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Letztendlich kannst du das aber auch knicken, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Macht die Autolobby hat (die ja das E10 beführwortet hat, damit sie keine Strafgebühren zahlen muss, weil ihre Flotte zu viel CO² produziert), dann wird die schon einen Weg finde, dass eben keine Extra Steuern auf ihre Autos anfallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Entweder benutzt man dann die Luxusgütersteuereinnahmen und investiert die dann in solche Dinge (wobei das bestimmt wieder für andere Haushaltslöcher benutzt wird), erzwingen wird man das wohl sonst nicht. Außer wenn die Investitionen in diese Dinge mehr Geld abwirft.
> Ist recht schwer die Waage zu halten zwischen zuviel Regelwut und Freiheiten.



Da ist dann eine gesamtheitliche steuerpolitik ("steuer" wie in "steuern", nicht wie in "Steuern") gefordert - aber "was sinnvoll ist" und "deutsche Realität" sind halt zwei paar Schuhe 



> Und die Luxusgütersteuer wird ja nicht so leicht durchzusetzen sein, wenn man die nicht überall einführt.



EU-weit (jetzt gehts richtig tief ins Märchenland...) wäre schon schön, da man sonst aufwendig über Importzölle gegensteuern müsste (was wiederum diplomatischen Ärger mit sich bringen kann)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich kannst du das aber auch knicken, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Macht die Autolobby hat (die ja das E10 beführwortet hat, damit sie keine Strafgebühren zahlen muss, weil ihre Flotte zu viel CO² produziert), dann wird die schon einen Weg finde, dass eben keine Extra Steuern auf ihre Autos anfallen.


 
Entweder die Politik bekommt den nötigen Druck, soetwas umzusetzen - oder nicht. Das sie ihn aktuell nicht hat, ist offensichtlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder die Politik bekommt den nötigen Druck, soetwas umzusetzen - oder nicht. Das sie ihn aktuell nicht hat, ist offensichtlich.


 
Von wo soll der Druck kommen, vom Volk?
Den Politikern ist das Volk egal, solange keine Wahlen sind, sie sind Spielbälle der internationalen Geldströme und tun alles dafür, dass das Geld nicht an ihnen vorbeifließt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

Portugal kommt nun auch unter den Rettungsschirm.
Schuldenkrise: Portugal schlüpft unter Rettungsschirm - Staatsverschuldung - FOCUS Online

Damit werden mal wieder die Banken abgesichert, die Geld verleihen.
Die Frage ist nun, ab wann wird es kritisch?
Noch sind das alles Bürgschaften, doch was ist, wenn Spanien und Italien nachkommen, geht es dann doch abwärts?


Edit an den Mod:
Lohnt es sich einen eigenen Thread einzusetzen, für Euro Krise, Staatspleiten (Irland, Griechenland) und die Thematik?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

Halte ich für sinnvoll. Das Thema ist auf alle weit genug von diesem Thread hier entfernt.
Allerdings haben wir noch
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...uro-noch-zu-retten.html?highlight=euro+retten
und 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-fuer-griechenland.html?highlight=euro+retten

Weiß nicht, ob du dich da dranhängen oder lieber was komplett neues machen willst. Neuer Thread mit Verweiß auf&in den beiden wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, dann könnte man die zumachen.

(den hier mache ich jetzt mal zu, ehe sich doch noch eine themenferne Diskussion entwickelt. Wer noch was direkt zur Weltwirtschaftskrise ab 2009 hat, der schicke mir eine PM und ich mache wieder auf)


----------

